# Gargantuous Format Film Camera by Holga



## AaronLLockhart (Aug 20, 2012)

Ever heard of a Holga that was so heavy that it requires two people to lift it? Yeah, I hadn't either, until now. Hell, I had never heard of a Holga that a 2 year old couldn't lift.

However, the guys over at Photographic Works/ArtsEye Gallery in Tuscon, AZ definitely defied mine and everyone else's thoughts about how much a Holga could weigh. They did this by constructing the worlds largest Holga camera. Not only did they make the largest one, it actually works!!! AND it produces results similar to that of the real deal.

Check it out:

&#8203;The World&#8217;s Largest Holga Camera | Fstoppers


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 21, 2012)

That's cool.

Have you seen this? Compared to this, that Holga is a 35mm... LOL!


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 21, 2012)

How many Barbies did they have to melt down to make that?


----------



## timor (Aug 21, 2012)

Another "big camera" project:
German Garbage Men Turn Dumpsters Into Giant Pinhole Cameras


----------

